# [AE]Einfügen von 3d Objekten aus Blender



## Sebastian Thalhammer (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi zusammen

Hab mich jetzt ein bisschen mit 3d Modelling beschäftigt und wurschtel mich ein wenig mit Blender herum. Eigentlich will ich nur einen 3D Text ins After Effects reinbringen.
Der soll aber auch als 3d Objekt in AE behandelt werden.

Der Plan ist der: Unter http://www.videocopilot.net gibt es diesen Trailer für die Bullet DVD. Dort explodiert ein 3d Text, die Kamera fährt in Slowmotion daneben her und man sieht eben die plastischen Brocken des Textes. 

Ich will auch sowas bauen, nur weiß ich eben nicht wie ich das File aus Blender in After Effects importieren kann. Den 3d text hätte ich schon. Als Video bzw. Bild importiert bringt mir das ganze nichts, weil es ja dann im 3D raum von AE wieder flach ist.  Vielleicht kann mir wer dabei helfen.

P.S. von der Thematik her, passt diese Frage auf jeden Fall in dieses Forum, nicht das mir jetzt wieder einer daherkommt ;-)


----------



## Butterkuchen (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie man es mit Blender macht, doch in C4D hat Kramer wohl erst das Footage aus After Effects gerendert, dann in Cinema 4d als Hintergrundebene eingefuegt und zum Schluss die Kugel eingefuegt.


----------



## bokay (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn dir vorschwebt deinen 3d Text in AfterEffects so zu behandeln wie in deinem 3D Programm schlag es dir aus dem Kopf. AE kann nur sehr bedingt mit 3d Daten umgehen.
Du musst diese Explosion und die Kamerafahrt schon in Blender erstellen, wenn alles "echtes" 3D sein soll.


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Explosion kann also auch in Blender erstellt werden? Dazu müsste man wahrscheinlich die entsprechenden Leute konsultieren ...
Mmh. 

D.h. sämtliche "echten" 3D Ansichten müssen erst seperat im Blender gerendert werden um sie dann im compositing weiterverabeiten zu können? Kompliziert ... 
Aber es gab bzw. gibt die Möglichkeit des Imports von C4D Daten oder wie?


----------



## bokay (3. Dezember 2008)

Zieh dir das am besten direkt bei MAXON rein!  LINK


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (3. Dezember 2008)

Okay. Also hatte ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung. D.h. um möglichst unkompliziert 3D Objekte in AE integrieren und bearbeiten zu können wäre C4D die beste Lösung. 

Danke für die Info


----------

